# Datei mit dem standardprogramm öffnen...



## lumo (20. Okt 2009)

hallo,

die aufgabe selbst ist sicher schon zig tausend male durchgekaut worden.
will hier auch gar nicht wissen wies geht (läuft schon  )

mein problem liegt darin, dass wenn das standardprogramm für bilder (jpeg, gif etc)
das windowsinterne programm "windows bild und faxanzeige" ist... funktioniert mein code nicht (programm poppt auf und schließt sich sofort wieder....)


```
import java.io.File;

public class Open {
	public static void file(File file) {
		try {
			String exec = String.format("cmd /C \"start %1s\"", file
					.toURI().toURL().toString());
			System.out.println("running: '" + exec + "'");
			Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( //
					exec, //
					null, //
					null);
			p.waitFor();
		} catch (final Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Open
				.file(new File(
						"C:\\pfad_zur_file\\bild.jpg"));
	}
}
```

wenn ihr den code verwendet... lasst die main laufen und gebt als pfad einfach eine jpeg an dann seht ihr, was passiert...

wenn ich als standardanwendung des bildes zb irfanview angebe... kappts!!


----------



## Verjigorm (20. Okt 2009)

Seit Java 6 gibt es dafür Desktop.getDesktop().open(File file)


----------



## lumo (20. Okt 2009)

:lol: super... danke! (das beste ist, ich hatte sogar den selben parameter (FILE)) -> muss ich nur meine klasse löschen und die andere aufrufen -> NULL-aufwand! :toll:
THX


----------

